# Trees on Mars



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/6979855/Nasa-photographs-trees-on-Mars.html


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's eerie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look like those crystals we used to grow for school projects


----------

